# Michigan-Sportsman channel



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Ok, I am not sure on this but a few months to a year ago we decided on a channel we would all use in case we were possibly fishing next to one another or trying to meet up with member from this site but since we don't see everyone face,we don't know them? Is it channel 8 FRS? Have we ever decided one on CB's?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I would suggest a FRS channel between 1-7 as many with GMRS radios will only have FRS compatibile channels 1-7 available on thier radios.


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

Speaking of these radios---anyone have the 10 mile ones? just curious if they really do reach that far. I have the older 2 mile range ones and I'm lucky to get 1 mile most of the time, and less than that with cover. 

thanks


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

For Ice fishing we were always using 8 because then it worked for those with only the older A/B type radios.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

DaYoop, I have purchased some 2 watt GMRS/FRS radios that allow the antennas to be removed. That is the key, high gain antennas. I will be doing a product review soon.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

KB is right. We have been using Ch. 8.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Mike is that channel 8 FRS or GMRS, perhaps the frequency of it would clear that up.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

FRS, Steve. I do have a few of those A/B radios along with the the other ones. I usually use the programable ones.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Well I'll be out of luck. The new radios I bought are channels 1-7 FRS and 8-15 GMRS, but I get 2 watts output.

DaYoop, the initial report on these radios is 2 miles+ with minimal trees and buildings in the way. With the hopped up antennas I bought I expect to do better and I'm sure they will perform much better over open water or ice. The only way you're going to get 8 or 10 miles out of these things is hilltop to hilltop, line-of-sight.


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

Thanks Steve!


----------

